# Tumor?



## elizakait (Sep 12, 2012)

When I was giving little Bubba a bath today I noticed something under his arm. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow to make an appointment, but what do y'all think we're looking at here? Possible tumor? Skin irritation? Just some thoughts would be nice, I'm starting to panic.

And sorry I couldn't get a good picture...he hates being on his back


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it hard when you feel it? It is hard to say what it is, could be an ingrown hair, a zit, or something else. It looks irritated whatever it is. Please let us know what you find out!
My hedgehog had a tumor on her breast and it felt like a hard ball...It did not have a pustule on it like this one though.
Good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## meeshnoli (Dec 19, 2012)

Did you ever figure out what this red irritation was? My hedgehog seems to have it in the exact same spot. She was experiencing a lot of discomfort last night for an hour, and then after I put some hydrocortisone on it, she went back to her normal self and was eating and running all night. I am going to try get her in to the vet this morning. Any information would be appreciated! Her spot looks the same and it isn't hard at all or even super puffy- it just seems irritated from her trying to lick it. Thank you!


----------



## Nyah (Dec 30, 2014)

My hedgehog has the same thing in the exact same spot and the vet said if it grows its posible it could be a tumor, tell me when you find out


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This thread is from 2012. The OP isn't even on here now.


----------

